# Automator



## fiedley (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, je cherche le moyen d'ouvrir un fichier texte en même temps qu'une image (le texte étant la légende de cette image). J'ai desuite pensé a utiliser Automator dans leque j'arrive a créer le processus mais je n'arrive a lancer celui-ci qu'a partir d'Automator, il n'est pas automatique. Or c'est ce que je cherche, que le texte soit ouvert a l'ouverture de l'image. si quelqu'un s'y connait dans ce logiciel...
merci d'avance.


----------

